# G-Shock Mtg 1500B-1A5Jf



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I took a wander back to the G-Shock shop on Brick Lane last night with the firm intention of buying something (I had a pretty good idea what but needed to see the watch, touch it, feel it and generally make sure I wasn't about to buy a non-wearer).

I tried on a good selection of what they had on offer, majoring on the MTG range but I also tried the Aviation Sky Cockpit range (in blue or orange) which I ended up discounting as too big.

I'd really liked the look of the MTG-1100B-1AJF in the store the previous day and on the web, the pictures looked very distinctive.

But I found that it was just too hard to read (my eyesight just isn't up to very fine detailed close range stuff) and the sub dials / functions were just about illegible. I was torn between an impulse "heart" decision while the head said 'stop - and think'.

In the end I decided on the watch that had first caught my eye - the MTG 1500B-1A5JF.

It's all black, with a very nice metal strap and while not big, it's heavy and compact. It has rose gold hi-lights including the bezel surround and a very nice orange led light (at 6pm).

List was Â£500 and I got it for Â£425 which I think was a fair reduction.

I'm very happy with this watch - I've now got 2 G-Shocks (must stop now!!) to add to the 2 Citizens and the 2 Seikos.


----------

